# Interesting find from an antique store. Has a pontil bottom and crude flared finish



## cowsgomoo (Aug 22, 2021)

I’m not sure if is a genuine poison bottle but I can’t imagine somebody would go through the trouble nowadays to make it look like a really old one. It’s a heavy bottle with a skull and crossbones on it with “AOISON” under it. Just trying to see if anybody has ever seen one like this before.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2021)

It's a modern "fantasy" bottle.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Aug 22, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> It's a modern "fantasy" bottle.


Target practice it is then. Thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 23, 2021)

Still cool. Some...not all, reproductions do have value to them and are collectable.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 23, 2021)

cowsgomoo said:


> Target practice it is then. Thanks!


I wouldn't do that.  I have a dozen or more fantasy/repop/art bottles on our fireplace mantle.  They make a nice arrangement.  I think what I like about them is they do have great color.  Not much value, but that's not why I have them.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Aug 23, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I wouldn't do that.  I have a dozen or more fantasy/repop/art bottles on our fireplace mantle.  They make a nice arrangement.  I think what I like about them is they do have great color.  Not much value, but that's not why I have them.


Fair enough. I am disappointed it’s not an old one but I will hold onto it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeah I think these hand blown ones are worth holding onto as decoration.  Someone did put a lot of effort into making it, even if they didn't put that effort in very long ago.


----------



## BF109 (Aug 25, 2021)

That's too cool for target practice


----------



## relic rescuer (Sep 4, 2021)

cowsgomoo said:


> I’m not sure if is a genuine poison bottle but I can’t imagine somebody would go through the trouble nowadays to make it look like a really old one. It’s a heavy bottle with a skull and crossbones on it with “AOISON” under it. Just trying to see if anybody has ever seen one like this before.


I'm no expert, by any means, but it looks fake to me. Intentionally, overly crude looking. If people think they can get thousands for a single bottle, they will make it worth their time to try. I wouldn't destroy it either, as it might be worth something, if not much, but someday. It does have a very nice color to it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 4, 2021)

For a reproduction the  number of views on each picture is insane!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Still cool. Some...not all, reproductions do have value to them and are collectable.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I agree even as reproduction that has a cool look to it.


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 4, 2021)

This bottle is so cool that I'd of bought it even though it's new. Would be great for storing something in. Got any poison you need to store? Or olive oil maybe


----------

